# Helpful dog food price comparison spreadsheet



## mydoghailey (Feb 23, 2011)

I came across this spreadsheet when searching for a food for Hailey.

Only prices from one source/store were used for the spreadsheet, but at least it provides a general means for comparison. There are individual taps for different star levels. They are listed alphabetically and prices from least to most expensive.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmNw5KB82-n_dGtyOEpVVXhPQ2tfeU1FUGdEdjVnTkE&hl=en#gid=2

I did notice the star ratings from this particular reviewer (can't remember the name of the website that led me to this spreadsheet) were slightly higher than those at dogfoodanalysis.com.

I decided to feed Hailey Wellness Super5mix for Puppy but may switch to a different brand when she's an adult. She's doing really well on Wellness so far... she doesn't pick it like her old food and she's pooping less.


Anyway, hope this helps!


----------



## Kodiak (Mar 14, 2011)

Why spend so much on a dog food with grains in it, when you could feed a grain-free food for possibly same or cheaper-where they'd eat less and be healthier. 

It's interesting to see how all the dog food is priced though...something to think on: why buy from stores who sell animals and put good stores out of business? Petsmart/petco/petland makes most of their money off food. Working in a feed store I know how this works. Try and find a co-op. Sometimes they are cheaper, too. 

Like Taste of the Wild is 40$ I think at tractor supply co...cheaper than petsmart


----------



## pi1otguy (Jan 1, 2011)

Kodiak said:


> Why spend so much on a dog food with grains in it, when you could feed a grain-free food for possibly same or cheaper-where they'd eat less and be healthier.


This is one thing I never understood about the marketing the grain-free kibble companies do. They cost a lot more per lb, but per serving the cost actually isn't that much different in addition to the other benifits that may exist. I think a cost per day (for say a 25lb dog) would be great instead of the pleasant surprise I got after the fact.


----------



## Kodiak (Mar 14, 2011)

From my own experiance...I never feed the labeled amount on the bag.

Less fillers (grains of any sorts generally), less poop. More is able to be absorbed by the body.
Meaning, the body is taking in more of the nutriets and proteins (which GENERALLY are higher in grain-fee depending on meat used) they don't need to eat the recomended cup value. 

My sister's dog was eating 3.5 cups of canidae-but her poop was mushy so I switched her to TOTW and she is eating 2.5 cups mx...shes not a very good eater in general but she is perfection now and not overweight anymore  I tell people start with recommended with the food, then you know your dog best so adjust to fit your dog's need


----------

